# 1:72 scale Fire/Rescue Airfield



## firehound (Nov 20, 2007)

It's still under construction, and I move alot so the format is always changing, but here's some photos. I don't model a specific organization, I just have a general theme (fire/rescue) and aicraft that fit the needs of such a unit. Most of these models are several years old, some pre-date my Coast Guard career, and it's easy to tell the newer ones are much better looking. Also the fire station has grown alot lately, I just don't have the field set up right now as I'm gonna be moving again in a month or 2. I dont build the rotor blades, as they break way to easy.


----------



## firehound (Nov 20, 2007)

FH-60 Firehawk. Refuel probe has been removed (too close to the rotor blades to be practical). The things under the nose are a water cannon and searchlight (nightsun). The aft landign gear has been modified as the origonal broke. This helo also carries a large DMB (Data marker Buoy).


----------



## firehound (Nov 20, 2007)

HH-60J Maritime Rescue. With R2-D2 standing fireguard who needs a fire bottle??


----------



## firehound (Nov 20, 2007)

Huey with Forward Aspect Search Radar (FASR), Nightsun, and Large DMB.


----------



## firehound (Nov 20, 2007)

Smaller Huey with Air-launchable Remote Underwater Search Vehicles (Reuseable) (ALRUSV-R)


----------



## firehound (Nov 20, 2007)

Newest bird on the field. Experimental scheme with orange and yellow. Latest report from the aircrews is: it's hideous!


----------



## firehound (Nov 20, 2007)

The old fire station.


----------



## firehound (Nov 20, 2007)

New fire equipment. Looks like a new station needs to be built!


----------



## JasonZ (Jul 17, 2007)

Are all the cars/planes/building the same scale?


----------



## firehound (Nov 20, 2007)

well... no. The airplanes are all 1:72, the buildings and MOST vehicles are 1:87 (HO scale). The exception being Hotwheels and the like. Some folks might not like the mixed scales, but I think it works good enough.


----------

